
Running costs for Candy Japan - superchink
https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/44lgr7/running_costs_for_candy_japan/
======
superchink
Sorry, used wrong URL. Should be here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11054077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11054077)

